# Social Causes/Initiatives + Coffee Houses



## cmjm (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm really hoping to receive your thoughts and opinions on this topic: *social causes *and* your business*

Is your business currently part of a local (or national) charity or social responsibility cause? If so, what is it and how does that partnership work?

If not, would you be interested in joining one? Is it important to your and/or your employees? Which types of causes might be?* What would your immediate questions and considerations be?*

No selling here from me, just purely interested on your thoughts. For full disclosure, I am developing a social enterprise (not charity) to provide sustainable/on-going support for a social cause and I believe coffee shops would be fantastic partners on this initiative. So I'm trying to identify initial thoughts and understand any barriers. I hope you appreciate this approach of asking you first - before pitching. Really looking forward to reading your responses - challenging or not! Thank you


----------

